# PEERLESS SLS 8 vs EXODUS ANARCHY 4OHM



## coomaster1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi, I have read very favorable reviews on the peerless sls 8 inch speaker for high detail, very accurate ,high output midbass reproduction,only second to the seas lotus 8.It looks like exodus anarchy is making a 4 ohm speaker now.Will it be able to best the sound quality,detail and output of the peerless 8,for extremely accurate midbass sounds., or are these anarchy midwoofers strickly for output,sacrificing quality real life sound production.I am only interested in a midbass speaker that produces the sound cleanly,detailed,with real life accuracy at very high volume levels.I would love to hear from everybody that has personal experience with the peerless sls 8" for midbass reproduction at very high volume levels for extended listening periods,compared to the Exodus anarchy woofers for the above same desired results.Peerless sls 6.5 inch owners, feel free to chime in on how much different the peerless 6.5" is compared to the 8" for output, detail and real life impact. Thanks


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

I can't speak for the peerless, but the Anarchy sounds spectacular, and I run Dyn mw182s which are no slouch.

Really, the reason not to try the Anarchy is due to mounting depth, or if you want to cross it over super low. 




coomaster1 said:


> Hi, I have read very favorable reviews on the peerless sls 8 inch speaker for high detail, very accurate ,high output midbass reproduction,only second to the seas lotus 8.It looks like exodus anarchy is making a 4 ohm speaker now.Will it be able to best the sound quality,detail and output of the peerless 8,for extremely accurate midbass sounds., or are these anarchy midwoofers strickly for output,sacrificing quality real life sound production.I am only interested in a midbass speaker that produces the sound cleanly,detailed,with real life accuracy at very high volume levels.I would love to hear from everybody that has personal experience with the peerless sls 8" for midbass reproduction at very high volume levels for extended listening periods,compared to the Exodus anarchy woofers for the above same desired results.Peerless sls 6.5 inch owners, feel free to chime in on how much different the peerless 6.5" is compared to the 8" for output, detail and real life impact. Thanks


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

coomaster1 said:


> I am only interested in a midbass speaker that produces the sound cleanly,detailed,with real life accuracy at very high volume levels.I would love to hear from everybody that has personal experience with the peerless sls 8" for midbass reproduction at very high volume levels for extended listening periods,compared to the Exodus anarchy woofers for the above same desired results.Peerless sls 6.5 inch owners, feel free to chime in on how much different the peerless 6.5" is compared to the 8" for output, detail and real life impact. Thanks


The Anarch will have more xmax, but the Peerless has more cone area...


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Ultimateherts said:


> The Anarch will have more xmax, but the Peerless has more cone area...


I haven't checked lately but they are also more sensitive (per watt in the midbass)?


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

the anarchy will sound great. it has the xbls motor and low distortion, etc.

cant speak for which will have more output, other than the peerless having more cone area, but the anarchy has more xmax


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Again, no peerless experience, but even he 8ohm Anarchy will rock the house on as little as 75w.

I'd guess that the Peerless will play lower, ie xo into 50s if that's what you're looking for. 

If I recall, he Anarchy really shines from 65-70hz on up. Again, output is not an issue. The speaker is really dynamic, and very low distortion.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

No experience with the anarchy's, but the sls8's are very nice. They go low, can get loud, and sound very nice doing it. However, you don't want to cross them over very high.250-300Hz is about the highest I'd go. But from 50Hz up to 300, they are very nice.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

jcollin76 said:


> No experience with the anarchy's, but the sls8's are very nice. They go low, can get loud, and sound very nice doing it. However, you don't want to cross them over very high.250-300Hz is about the highest I'd go. But from 50Hz up to 300, they are very nice.


where the anarchy has a much more playable frequency


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Cruzer said:


> where the anarchy has a much more playable frequency


That's where the OP chimes in. Do the OP want to run 2 way or 3 way?


----------



## coomaster1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi,Thanks to everyone that has replied to my questions so far.I am running a three way set up. I already have a top notch woofer,the seas lotus rw165/1 strictly for midrange duties.I was strictly looking for quality midbass drivers that will keep up in the sound quality department with the seas lotus rw165/1 midrange,that produces lots of detail and realism,while hearing all the notes very cleanly when turned up real loud.I would like a midbass that will produce all the midbass duties,with lots of detail and realism, and be able to hear all the notes very cleanly, and only sounds better the louder you turn it up like the lotus midranges. After hearing all this,Am I looking at the right midbass drivers to do the job,or am I way off course.I,m definitely not looking for a hyped up midbass speaker.It has to perform as good if not better than the seas lotus in all the fields I,ve discussed above or I,m definitely not interested.There must be some midbass drivers that are heads and shoulders above the rest.I,m not picky where it comes from,weather it is a home speaker,or was produced 20 years ago or was just produced yesterday,I,m simply just looking for the best.Not interested in anything other than 4 ohm.Thanks again to everyone involved in answering this question.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

In my limited experience with the driver and the feedback of others..the driver needs to be in a sealed door or an enclosure to produce good output. Take that in consideration when selecting this driver.


----------



## mkeets (Oct 6, 2011)

WLDock said:


> In my limited experience with the driver and the feedback of others..the driver needs to be in a sealed door or an enclosure to produce good output. Take that in consideration when selecting this driver.


Sorry if I missed an earlier post but which driver are you talking about? The Peerless, Exodus or both?


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

WLDock said:


> In my limited experience with the driver and the feedback of others..the driver needs to be in a sealed door or an enclosure to produce good output. Take that in consideration when selecting this driver.


+1

Install is going to be key to getting any driver to perform. Given the choice of running a great driver in a non deadened door, for example, vs. a lesser driver in a properly treated door, I'd take the lesser driver every time. Similarly, I don't think anyone on this forum would push you towards crap componentry either. It's simply not why we're here.

Getting a slightly better understanding of your criteria, from a driver spec, price point, install restrictions, etc., will help us both narrow the focus while broadening your options.

The Anarchy's are truly brilliant in many ways, especially considering their price, but once you look at the fact that they require 3.7" of mounting depth, and given their excursion, they MUST be used in a properly treated door, they quickly become not for everyone.

If you can fit a large diameter driver, but need a smallish mounting solution (depth and diameter) the Dyn 182 is fantastic, as is the Hybrid L8se. I think there's used copies of each in classifieds right now.

If cost isnt an object, Rainbow Reference or Platinums come to mind, or maybe Micro-precision.

If you can't fit them depth wise, I can't picture anyone apologizing for the Anarchy, and I would have no hesitation mating them with my name brand gear. Them keeping up with Esotar isn't the issue, them fitting in my door is.


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

mkeets said:


> Sorry if I missed an earlier post but which driver are you talking about? The Peerless, Exodus or both?


Both. My story is biased because I only have experience with one of the two.


----------



## coomaster1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi,I was trying to figure out which was the best sound quality for midbass of the two.In my earlier post I also stated I would be willing to put any midbass drivers in., as long as they were at least equal in sound quality to my dedicated midrange speakers that were the seas lotus rw165/1,where the midbass was detailed and full sounding,and you could hear all the musical instruments clearly and maintain clarity at very high volume levels. Thanks


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

SLS8 all the way. This is an easy choice. The SLS8 has a lot more surface area. The 2mm of xmax the Anarchy has on top of the Peerless motor is not going to make up for the surface area increase. The inductance treatment is also better in the Peerless and the effciency of it's motor topoplogy is higher. Production variance is also much better in the Peerless in that it is lower, the XBL drivers are all over the place. 

SLS6.5 vs Anarchy is a tough decision. SLS8 vs. Anarchy is an easy one. 

The Seas drivers have much better inductance treatment than all of the above, and likely have better distortion numbers at low output. They lose pace quickly at high output and most likely the ensuing distortion overwhels the inductance gains. I would go with the 8".


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

cvjoint said:


> SLS8 all the way. This is an easy choice. The SLS8 has a lot more surface area. The 2mm of xmax the Anarchy has on top of the Peerless motor is not going to make up for the surface area increase. The inductance treatment is also better in the Peerless and the effciency of it's motor topoplogy is higher. Production variance is also much better in the Peerless in that it is lower, the XBL drivers are all over the place.
> 
> SLS6.5 vs Anarchy is a tough decision. SLS8 vs. Anarchy is an easy one.


the anarchy has 12.5mm xmax, the sls8 only 8.5 thats 4mm difference not 2mm

the sls8 is 87db @2.83V/1m, where the anarchy is 1w/1m. is it still more efficient? idk how to convert that or if its the same

according to winisd, no matter how u cut it, the 8" does provide more output than the anarchy, which it should.

as for sq, idk. just guessing i doubt one will be better than the other so long as you cross the sls8 within its range

anarchy would be nice so if u dont like it, or want to go to 2 way, or whatever, it can do more than just 500hz down lol


----------



## mkeets (Oct 6, 2011)

OP maybe you should give a more specific pass band. As stated the peerless will only play up to 300hz or so. If you wanted to cross in the 400-500hz range the anarchy looks like a better choice. Also are you running a sub? If you are I doubt the anarchy needing to be crossed above 60hz will be an issue.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Cruzer said:


> the anarchy has 12.5mm xmax, the sls8 only 8.5 thats 4mm difference not 2mm
> 
> the sls8 is 87db @2.83V/1m, where the anarchy is 1w/1m. is it still more efficient? idk how to convert that or if its the same
> 
> ...


The Anarchy is claimed to have 12.5mm xmax. Claims don't really matter, it's the actual performance that matters. The SLS motor is good for about 7mm while the Exodus is good for 9mm or so before motorforce drops to 70%. WinISD will only give you good information if you feed it truthful specs.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

I think the OP needs to understands that these are both very capable midbass drivers that should be at home in just about any quality car audio system.

The Anarchy needs a more sealed enclosure to really sing...however both need a dead door/enclosure to play in as both will shake the hell out of many things in a vehicle. One needs to put in work and tune these to really know if they will meets ones needs. Te peerless driver for example are considered by some to be the best midbass they have used while otheres seeked a better solution after using the drivers.

But that does not mean much as that is the way feedback comes in the car audio world. Nevertheless, the 8" Peerless is a midbass monster and the 7" Anarchy is the same. Like others have said....the Peerless is not nice above about 300Hz...so keep that in mind as well.

All things considered...the O.P. is looking for clarity, detail, and high outout.....IMO...If I had room for an 8" I would not even think about a 7" unless there was a limiting factor....like the need for a higher crossover point. So given that he has the Seas Lotus RW165/1 for midrange drivers...I would think that the 8" SLS would be the obvious choice...but that is just me.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

WLDock said:


> *I think the OP needs to understands that these are both very capable midbass drivers that should be at home in just about any quality car audio system.*
> The Anarchy needs a more sealed enclosure to really sing...however both need a dead door/enclosure to play in as both will shake the hell out of many things in a vehicle. One needs to put in work and tune these to really know if they will meets ones needs. Te peerless driver for example are considered by some to be the best midbass they have used while otheres seeked a better solution after using the drivers.
> 
> But that does not mean much as that is the way feedback comes in the car audio world. Nevertheless, the 8" Peerless is a midbass monster and the 7" Anarchy is the same. Like others have said....the Peerless is not nice above about 300Hz...so keep that in mind as well.
> ...


Good post on pointing out the fundamental needs.

x2 on the SLS in this particular app.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

cvjoint said:


> The Anarchy is claimed to have 12.5mm xmax. Claims don't really matter, it's the actual performance that matters. The SLS motor is good for about 7mm while the Exodus is good for 9mm or so before motorforce drops to 70%. WinISD will only give you good information if you feed it truthful specs.


link to said info?


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

I've used the SLS 8 with 75 watts & 300 watts. It took that 300 watts like a champ down to 50hz. Things started muddying up over 250hz though, & I did notice the SLS kind of had a one-note sound (for lack of a better description) to it at times. When I switched to pro audio midbass there was more articulation in the 100-250hz passband.

Speaking of passband, what will your midbass be playing?

Another midbass to note... I haven't heard it personally, but have heard nothing but great things about it is the JL ZR800.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Cruzer said:


> link to said info?


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/klippel-reviews-driver-specs/114921-exodus-anarchy-klippel-data.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/member-reviews-product-comparisons/9060-8-midbass-comparison.html


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

t3sn4f2 said:


> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/klippel-reviews-driver-specs/114921-exodus-anarchy-klippel-data.html
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/member-reviews-product-comparisons/9060-8-midbass-comparison.html


The Exodus was tested in VC mag as well. It did a bit better there so I gave it a 2mm edge. Erin's test above is probably more reliable simply because the driver was a random unit not something sent by the manufacturer which may be a non-production unit. So A. either the production units are more offset, or B. there is some production variance. Either way the motors aren't that different in capability and that was my point. Surface area will rule. 

One interesting addition is that the suspension on the Anarchy is gorgeously linear whereas the SLS is mediocre. That's probably why they are poorly behaved up top too.


----------



## coomaster1 (Jul 22, 2010)

fish said:


> I've used the SLS 8 with 75 watts & 300 watts. It took that 300 watts like a champ down to 50hz. Things started muddying up over 250hz though, & I did notice the SLS kind of had a one-note sound (for lack of a better description) to it at times. When I switched to pro audio midbass there was more articulation in the 100-250hz passband.
> 
> Speaking of passband, what will your midbass be playing?
> 
> Another midbass to note... I haven't heard it personally, but have heard nothing but great things about it is the JL ZR800.


Thanks to everyone so far that have replied to my thread,These forums are great.It sounds like since I have the seas lotus rw165/1 midranges that the sls 8 speakers would be a good match for them.I am running 2 12 inch subwoofers in a seaked box.If I could hear back from you fish on which pro drivers you swapped the sls 8,s out for to get the more articulate sound from would be greatly appreciated. Also would that JL ZR800 midbass be even better than the pro audio midbases you swapped the sls 8,s out for.I have purchased so many speakers in the past before I got on these forums ,so I rather do it right the first time after talking to everyone here.If it helps any,I would like the midbases to make everything from Slayer- Reign in blood ,Metallica-Hit the lights- and Justice for all-One,to Aha-Take on me,and Phil Collins--In the air tonight drums and sounds-Christopher Cross _Sailing to sound full and detailed at the high volumes.I want a Midbass to be able to switch from all generes of music ,and make it sound fantastic on all of it,not just have it sound good on Christopher cross-sailing,and then fall totally to pieces sound wise when Slayer -Reign in blood get played.Thanks again to everyone,I hope this helps everyone viewing this, help me pick the best speakers to acheve this goal


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Has your intended pass band been stated... Or did I miss it? 
Your going to get different answers if you want them to play down to 50Hz vs 80Hz, likewise how high you want them to go will affect the choices.


----------



## coomaster1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi,I,m not sure on the pass part of it.All my speakers are run through oldschool huge alpine SPX F17T 3 way crossovers.Thanks


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

coomaster1 said:


> ...If I could hear back from you fish on which pro drivers you swapped the sls 8,s out for to get the more articulate sound from would be greatly appreciated. Also would that JL ZR800 midbass be even better than the pro audio midbases you swapped the sls 8





coomaster1 said:


> Hi,I,m not sure on the pass part of it.All my speakers are run through oldschool huge alpine SPX F17T 3 way crossovers.Thanks


Not a lot of option in a 4 Ohm 8" pro audio midbass....but there are some. As good as that Alpine passive is I wonder if it would be good enough to deal with the much greater sensitivity of pro audio drivers?

Anyway, the ZR800 is a nice midbass as well. They tend to work well in an IB door.
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...o-zr800-cw-8-inch-infinite-baffle-woofer.html
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...35-jl-audio-zr800-cw-vs-hat-legatia-l8se.html
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...nt-my-car/55734-jl-zr800-vs-dayton-rs225.html

Again I can't say it enough...you almost have to hear each of thes drivers yourself in your install to really know how well you will like one over the other. These drivers (SLS, ZR800) both measure/Klippel well, the SLS has a nice motor with a shortning ring, etc, etc...yet you will read spectacular and less than spectacular feedback on both drivers.

IMO, the SLS is great for the price, the ZR800 is great in that it was designed from the ground up to be a high performing car audio midbass driver playing in the door.

In the end it still comes down to installation, integration, deadening, tuning, and more tuning.


----------



## coomaster1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi,What would be a better sound quality solution to my alpine spxf17t.If you know of the best solution to replace these for world class SQ ,I,d greatly appreciate what it is.The crossover I found always makes or breaks the sound quality.I tried to use the passive focal utopia crossovers that came with the high end focal utopia speakers and they sounded low and muffled compared to the alpine spxF17t crossovers.I do not want to use a processor to separate my sounds up.I would like to keep it simple,So if you know of a world class crossover from the past or present that really that is simple but brings out the best in whatever speaker you have hooked up to it.I,m all for it.Thanks again for all the help from everyone.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

coomaster1 said:


> If I could hear back from you fish on which pro drivers you swapped the sls 8,s out for to get the more articulate sound from would be greatly appreciated. Also would that JL ZR800 midbass be even better than the pro audio midbases you swapped the sls 8,s out for.



I stepped it up a size & went with these...

Faital Pro W10N8-200 10" Mid-Bass Speakers - Faital Pro W10N8-200 mid-bass speaker . This 10" speaker that has a lightweight neodymium magnet - Faital Pro W10N8-200 400 watt 10" efficiency of 98dB SPL woofer for all high power mid-bass applications. 

They won't play as low as the SLS, I have the Faitals high-passed @ 63hz using a 60db slope. I can't answer your question about the comparison to the ZR800 because I never installed a pair, or even heard a pair for that matter. But, like dock mentioned above, it's primary purpose is to be used in a door or rear deck (IB). If I hadn't went with 10's I definintely would have probably tried the ZR800 by now & probably would've stopped there.  

If I can't get horns to fit under my dash I'll probably try out the SLS 10 in my doors.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

coomaster1 said:


> Hi,What would be a better sound quality solution to my alpine spxf17t.If you know of the best solution to replace these for world class SQ ,I,d greatly appreciate what it is.


Your Alpine SPX are world class crossovers designed to work with the world class SPX drivers. Once you start using different drivers it becomes an experiement more so than ever in terms of what the results are going to be...In vehicle "World Class" audio is not always easy. These are questions that no one can answer for you...your personal experience in your vehicle is the only way to get a answer...let YOUR ears decide. 

There is no one "BEST" world class driver that is going to work for all. If there were....we all would be using it. So, if you can't listen to the driver or can't buy multiple drivers to listen to then pick the best to likely fit you needs then give it a "World Class" installation and tuning and enjoy the music. If it just does not work out....do what we all do...sell it and try the next one.

But you have some good choices, SLS, ZR800, Anarchy, etc....all make good midbass. So use the search data on this forum, the web, and this post and pick one!


----------

